# low/slow/fluctuating hcg levels



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Had a BFP on 16th Jan, but low/slow to increase hcg levels since then.  So am not quite January 2WW thread, but not quite Waiting for first scan thread either.
Wondered if there was anyone else out there experiencing a similar situation?
16th/150; 18th/300; 20th/860
Clinic are not happy with the increase and believe the levels are low given the (v accurate) dates I've provided them with....
Fingers crossed  , although am also trying to be realistic and prepare for the worst if this is yet another mmc.


----------



## freya77 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, i wonder whether this may help?

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/17/7/1901.full

I am waiting too, tested today although day8, so too early 

All the best

x

/links


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks Freya.  Good luck for the wait.


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Not sure if anyone out there looking at this thread yet; but the low; slow to increase Hcg saga continues for me:
Went to unrelated hosp routine checkup ysterday, and spoke to fertility clinic for latest results and mentioned I was in the area...they said to come in and see the dr and discuss my latest hcg results - still rising but the rate of rise is considered poor for where the actual levels (lowish) are at the moment in relation to my dates.  They were concerned about an ectopic and wanted to exclude that by scanning me. 
Hcg so far: 16th/150; 18th/500; 20th/860; 23rd/1950
Scan revealed no ectopic; what appears to be intrauterine pregnancy but still too early to tell according to the dr and he emphasised that he is not prepared to make a call either way. He acknowledged that hcg levels are low and rate of increase is not ideal, but that he has seen viable pregnancies result from low levels before and that he cannot discount this pregnancy.  So he has suggested I have another hcg blood test on Tues, 31 January.  If level has decreased it will mean I am miscarrying.  If there is no decrease in hcg levels he will scan me on Wed, 1st Feb.  So officially 1st Feb is my scan date.  Just more waiting for me.....and many others    Here's hoping


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

I really hope it works out well for you


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for your good wishes Pinkcat.


----------



## April33 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thinking of you hopeful39


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you so much April


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Hopeful honey, you must be beside yourself!  Sending you so much                          really, really hope you have a precious little embie snuggled in there for the long haul


Thinking of you
xxxx


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks MissTC - feeling so desperate for some positive news!  Thank you for all the positive vibes and good wishes.

Your twins look gorgeous...what a wonderful gift after all your trying!
xx


----------



## PeterTavyPiper (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Hopeful,

I had to post as I am confused by your clinic's reaction. I have been told by mine that the levels need to double every 48-72 hours and yours are doing just that... I don't think that is different with natural or IVF pregnancy is it?

My HCG on OTD (yesterday) was only 42. I have another test on Monday and they want to see it around 100. They haven't said my levels are too low at this early stage only that they need to double by Monday.

Not sure if this helps at all or not but I think your levels are pretty good.

http://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

Good luck!
Xxx

/links


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi PeterTavyPiper
Congratulations on your BFP.
Thanks for your comments....am unsure why clinic isn't overly optimistic about my hcg levels/scan....they tend to be more ambivalent at this stage rather than cynical.  Maybe they are wanting me not to be overly optimistic based on my past recurrent pregnancy losses & do not want me over confident based on hcg levels alone.
As my dr kept repeating - he's seen sky high hcg levels doubling really well that have gone on to not have a heartbeat and m/c & likewise, he's seen low levels not increasing well that have gone on to show a heartbeat and be viable pregnancies.  Based on this & the inconclusive scan he is not willing to make a call either way at this stage.  Also because the length of my cycle is a bit of an unknown and hence, ovulation date is unknown, he does not have exact dates to compare scan and hcg too.  So it could be great hcg if I ovulated really late, and conversely it could be quite low hcg if I ovulated really early in the cycle.  The only thing I'm sure of is that conception did not occur after 3rd Jan.
Hence repeat hcg on 31st and if that is doing well, a repeat scan on 1st Feb.
Fingers and toes crossed.  
Thanks again for your comments.
Wishing you all the best


----------



## nickym (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi ladies

Can i join you and add my concerns ... would appreciate anyones thoughts

For the 2nd day now im in limbo with the clinic and confused as to whats going on ...  My first blood test was yesterday and my hcg was 22, initially they said its a viable pregnancy but on the low levels.  Today they tested my bloods again, today hcg has dropped to 21... again they say its still viable as it hasnt dropped dramatically to 10 or 5.

They tell me that anything 5 or under isnt a pregnancy ... but then that my levels should be rising ...

Ive got to go back on Wednesday for another blood test and continue with my progyluton and cyclogest...

Any thoughts

xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies


NickyM - as the ladies have said, everyone has different hcg levels, but the general rule of thumb is that they should roughly double every 48 hours - I guess your body decides when the hcg increases, so yours may have been creeping yesterday, but double by tomorrow!  Try to stay positive   






Hopeful39 - good luck for tomorrow honey xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

NickyM - have fingers crossed for you that things turn out well. 

MissTC - thanks, my hcg result was not great...had increased, but not nearly enough.  Had scan late yesterday and no heartbeat detected.  Dr saying still a 50/50 chance and he is not prepared to say I'm miscarrying yet....because if I ovulated late then the 3mm crown rump length he saw on the scan is ok for the dates, but obviously if I ovulated earlier (and we have no way of knowing) then potentially development of the embryo has ceased.  So he's booked me in for another scan on Thurs, 9th Feb and he said we will need to definitely see a hearbeat then and a crown rump length of at least 9/10mm otherwise I will be miscarrying.
Thanks for the support


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Oh Hopeful         
I'll have everything crossed for your scan on 9th Feb - hoping you just have a late developer there             


Take care of yourself, and I know it's easier said than done, but try not to stress too much, send positive thoughts and energy to your little embie xxxxx


----------



## hopeful39 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the positive thoughts and good advice MissTC.  
xx


----------

